# Tex Tan Hereford serial number meaning?



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I just bought a used Tex Tan saddle, I have the serial number on the fender and tried emailing company, but email came back undeliverable. Does anyone know how to decipher them? Thanks for any info.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I don't, but the used one that I bought is coming in tomorrow, so I'm curious to see what others saty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not post them on there. Some of the numbers are model, year and month.


----------

